# Comment synchroniser des notes iPod <> Mac ? par iSync ?



## Fanoo (12 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour,

j'utilise les fonctions de synchro d'isync pour les contacts et le calendrier, mais je n'ai pas de solution pour les notes.
je voudrais pouvoir utiliser un petit logiciel simple de notes/mémos (je ne sais pas lequel est le meilleur d'ailleurs) et qu'elles soient automatiquement chargées (synchronisées) dans mon iPod.
J'imagine qu'il y a bcp d'utilisateurs d'ipod qui ont se sont posé cette question...
merci pour votre aide


----------



## supunna (17 Mars 2008)

Salut à toutes et tous, 

Bon, le message date un peu, mais malgré cela on en est toujours à zéro réponses 
Alors j'essaie de le relancer Je recherche un petit logiciel, un applescript, qui permette de synchroniser un dossier (de notes) avec l'iPod.
Merci !


----------



## Gwen (17 Mars 2008)

À première vue, cela n'existe pas. le plus simple étant d'enregistrer tes notes dans le dossier note de ton iPod


----------



## PascalBS38 (17 Mars 2009)

Moi je mets des notes dans mon "Carnet d'Adresse" perso dans la rubrique.....Notes. C'est basique, limité, pas tres ergonomique mais ca marche.


----------



## Beun (23 Mars 2009)

J'utilise une appli un peu plus évoluée mais qui doit être synchronisée séparément : Toodledo.
Il existe un widget pour Mac OS et une appli pour l'iTouch qui se synchronisent. Très utile et plutôt ergonomique, même si ça n'est pas synchronisable avec iSync.


----------

